
Show HN: Pocket, Instapaper and Twitter Articles on Kindle - herval
https://www.dailycrunch.mobi/
======
herval
Hi HNers,

I recently wrote a small webapp to allow me reading my Pocket and Twitter
timeline articles on my Kindle, during the daily commute. Got some good
feedback from friends, so posting here, as I guess it might interest other
readers. It'll check for your unread articles, download their content and send
them to your Kindle as daily edition/megazine style booklet. You can also
archive & favorite stuff directly on the Kindle (provided you're connected to
3G/Wifi).

It's all free for now (I intend to charge something eventually to help pay the
server bills, if people start using it regularly :-P) - all feedback is super
welcome!

------
lurker_primo
I primarily use Pocket - I know of 3 services (P2K, crofflr, en2kindle). Those
perform satisfactorily for me at the moment.

Your service also looks good. I was able to download articles to kindle. Does
it archive downloaded articles? Can I set the number of articles to download
at once?

~~~
herval
Hey! Sorry I didn't see your comment earlier!

You can archive the downloaded articles manually, directly on the Kindle - I'm
adding support to auto-archive downloaded too.

I used to use P2K and en2kindle as well - built this as I wanted to add
support for a few more sources and format it as a single "book", instead of
delivering individual articles

